# kernel: pre7 -> pre8 patch (v4l2)

## mglauche

Hi,

  I currently have quite some trouble compiling the saa7134 video driver

from bytesex.org, because the v4l2 patch it requires uses some api features from kernel 2.4.18-pre8, and i allways get missing symbols now:

```

modprobe saa7134

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134.o: unresolved symbol video_usercopy

```

will the next gentoo kernel use pre8 or 9, or even better include v4l2 ?

----------

## delta407

If you need a patch for 2.4.19-pre8, why not download 2.4.19-pre8 and apply the patch? gentoo-sources, as of recently, is a patched 2.4.19-pre7-ac2.

----------

## mglauche

because i have to apply all gentoo patches per hand  :Razz:  they are quite many right now (low latency, preemtive kernel, etc, etc)

----------

## delta407

Use an incremental patch, then:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/testing/incr/patch-2.4.19-pre7-pre8.bz2

----------

